# Post some Glow up pics



## CRAZYHEXDUDE (Feb 19, 2020)

Post some glow up pics of yourself or someone you know.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Feb 19, 2020)

CRAZYHEXDUDE said:


> Post some glow up pics of yourself or someone you know.


can i pm u


----------



## CRAZYHEXDUDE (Feb 20, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> can i pm u


Yea


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


>




Micheal Jackson


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't see the resemblance


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## chadtachi (Feb 24, 2020)

*Importance of Fat Loss*


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 24, 2020)

Cope Ups 

GENETICS


----------



## Razle (Feb 24, 2020)

Not me


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 24, 2020)

Mods ban this foid

only foids say “glow up”


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 24, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Mods ban this foid
> 
> only foids say “glow up”


His username has the word DUDE in it. Cant you clearly see its a man?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 24, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> His username has the word DUDE in it. Cant you clearly see its a man?


No it’s a foid lying


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 24, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No it’s a foid lying


BRO IT SAYS DUDE YOURE SO STUPID GEEZ


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 24, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> BRO IT SAYS DUDE YOURE SO STUPID GEEZ


Ur stupid


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Ur stupid


Omgno ur stupid


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Omgno ur stupid


Ong like no seriously


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


>



From currycel to chadpreet mirin hard


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> From currycel to chadpreet mirin hard


Thx boyo


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Thx boyo


Go out and slay or something, im not as GL as you are but I can nail curry foids easily, go talk to the hottest girls, be low inhib, are u in high school ?


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Go out and slay or something, im not as GL as you are but I can nail curry foids easily, go talk to the hottest girls, be low inhib, are u in high school ?


+1 bro will be in +2 this april


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> +1 bro will be in +2 this april


Ok what state are u from? somewhere in north india i assume


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ok what state are u from? somewhere in north india i assume


Himachal


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Himachal


U smoke hash bro?


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> U smoke hash bro?


Nope


Hashtaggolu said:


> Nope


I'm a bookish nice guy never smoked


Hashtaggolu said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm a bookish nice guy never smoked


Drank once and was so charismatic, felt like the rock.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm a bookish nice guy never smoked


Bro how u expect to get pussy if you're always studying, take a break from the books and go talk to the foids, get an instagram snapchat facebook accounts, go out and shit, idk be more social thats how most normies get laid


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bro how u expect to get pussy if you're always studying, take a break from the books and go talk to the foids, get an instagram snapchat facebook accounts, go out and shit, idk be more social thats how most normies get laid


I don't study, I just olay games and stay in my own world. I have an insta acc. Fb also. I just don't get the motivation to approach girls. I think they should approach me. Basically I'm a mentalcell


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Feb 25, 2020)

omg BIGGEST GLOWUPS GO GIRLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 25, 2020)

Multiplied my smv


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> I don't study, I just olay games and stay in my own world. I have an insta acc. Fb also. I just don't get the motivation to approach girls. I think they should approach me. Basically I'm a mentalcell


You're GL but not attractive enough that foids would approach you, I get that you are mentalcel but trust me its no way to live boyo, its no way to live at all. U have to make the first move, being mentalcel is no way to live son. In india you are basically chad boyo, I bet some of the foids from your school like u I bet.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> You're GL but not attractive enough that foids would approach you, I get that you are mentalcel but trust me its no way to live boyo, its no way to live at all. U have to make the first move, being mentalcel is no way to live son. In india you are basically chad boyo, I bet some of the foids from your school like u I bet.


Yeah they do, they always seem to be happy in front of me, they want to be in my cricket team, since I'm huge for a 17 year old indian and strong. They compliment my arms and physique but I hope that they asked me out instead of me making the first move, I hope. What should I do to improve my retardeness? Any tips?


Hashtaggolu said:


> Yeah they do, they always seem to be happy in front of me, they want to be in my cricket team, since I'm huge for a 17 year old indian and strong. They compliment my arms and physique but I hope that they asked me out instead of me making the first move, I hope. What should I do to improve my retardeness? Any tips?


Am I autist? Why do I notice such details? Why am I like this? 😭😭


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Yeah they do, they always seem to be happy in front of me, they want to be in my cricket team, since I'm huge for a 17 year old indian and strong. They compliment my arms and physique but I hope that they asked me out instead of me making the first move, I hope. What should I do to improve my retardeness? Any tips?


@chadpreetinthemaking is playing with you when he tells you you're gl and chad in India. I'll give it you ya, you're below average. Stop coping and do some real looksmaxxing by finding what's wrong with your face


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> @chadpreetinthemaking is playing with you when he tells you you're gl and chad in India. I'll give it you ya, you're below average. Stop coping and do some real looksmaxxing by finding what's wrong with your face


Ok bhai


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Yeah they do, they always seem to be happy in front of me, they want to be in my cricket team, since I'm huge for a 17 year old indian and strong. They compliment my arms and physique but I hope that they asked me out instead of me making the first move, I hope. What should I do to improve my retardeness? Any tips?
> 
> Am I autist? Why do I notice such details? Why am I like this? 😭😭


Look if a foid compliments u tell her thanks, and ask her if she'd like to hang out with you sometime


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 25, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Look if a foid compliments u tell her thanks, and ask her if she'd like to hang out with you sometime


Ok bhai


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> @chadpreetinthemaking is playing with you when he tells you you're gl and chad in India. I'll give it you ya, you're below average. Stop coping and do some real looksmaxxing by finding what's wrong with your face


Cope harder boyo, he's got good features and proportions and is fairly harmonious on the whole


----------

